# Forenbersicht > Verletzungen & Health (NEU) >  >  Sehnenscheidenentzndung Unterarm/Handgelenk

## Redaktion

Hier ein Behandlungstipp zu einer Sehenscheidenentzndung am Handgelenk/Unterarm (innenliegende Oberseite, ca. 5cm von Handgelenk entfernt)

Damit hatte ich vor etlichen Jahren monatelange mitten in der Saison zu tun, die Stelle war angeschwollen und beim Abtasten sprte man deutlich das typische 'Knirschen' beim Auf- und Abbewegen des Handgelenks... samt Schmerz.

Nachdem drei Orthopden unterschiedliche Behandlungen veranlassten (Spritzen, Salben, Elektrostimulation, Wrme zur Durchblutungsfrderung, mehrwchiges Ruhigstellen mit Schiene, Gymnastik) gab's dann von einem kompetenten Physiotherapeuten den richtigen Tipp:

Die berlastung entsteht an der Sehne des Daumens, beim Griff mit vier Fingern berm Gabelbaumholm und dem Daumen unten. Es kann dabei auf Dauer zu berlastungen kommen, wenn das Handgelenk oft stark nach oben angewinkelt wird (bei bigem Angleitwind, viele Pumpen, Segelhalten bei berpower). Ein enger Anzugrmel kann zustzlich auf die Stelle drcken, Klte wirkt sich dabei verstrkend aus.

Die Muskulatur auf der Unterseite des Oberarms ist bei Windsurfern oft sehr stark ausgeprgt (durch das Ziehen am Holm), die der Oberseite (wenn das Handgelenk nach oben klappt) weniger. Dadurch kommt es bei diesem Bewegungswinkel schneller zu berlastungserscheinungen.

Und so hab ich es den Griff bekommen:
Den ausgestreckten Daumen parallel/seitlich/flchig an die Handflche tapen (Leuko-/Sporttape). So verhindert man, dass der Sehnenapparat des Daumens bei Bewegungen belastet wird. Man greift also nur mit der Handflche und den vier Fingern.

Damit war sogar Windsurfen wieder mglich und die Sache innerhalb kurzer Zeit erledigt. Auch krzere Trapeztampen als gewohnt sind gut, sie nehmen zustzlich mehr Kraft ber das Krpergewicht auf, die Arme werden entlastet.

Jrgen

----------


## Tom

Durch das Surfen werden die Unterarm-Mukkis dicker. Die zerren dann an den Sehnenanstzen. Also Unterarme dehnen - Greifer und Beuger...sieht zwar was komisch aus...hilft aber schon bevor der Schmerz kommt...

----------


## ChrisK

Moin,
ich und mein Arzt (der macht auch die Mainz 05er Fuballer) schwren auf Akupunktur. Hat mir schon mehrfach geholfen, wo Cortison etc. und sogar Bestrahlung (wie bei der Krebstherapie) versagt haben.
Ich war ja auch erst sehr skeptisch, aber nach der ersten Behandlung waren die starken Schmerzen weg, nach 6mal alle Schmerzen und nach 10mal wieder voll belastbar. Bei 2 Behandlungen pro Woche braucht man seeeehr viel Geduld.

Ansonsten aufwrmen und dehnen!!! Krzere Trapeztampen bis zur kompletten Abheilung halfen auch, sowie weniger pumpen...

----------

